# A Simple Question about Teen Titans.



## dogryme6 (Jan 8, 2018)

We all know how polarizing Teen Titans Go is. It's mindless humor with just about every kind of crappy joke thrown into it, and it's utterly shameless in its own representation.
But we all already know this. Some like it, many hate it, and I feel neutral about the whole thing. What I don't like about it is that it's always on, on TV. But I want to brush that aside to get to this.

You guys remember the first Teen Titans show on Cartoon Network? Yeah it might've had its lighthearted moments, but beyond that, it was pretty darn dark. The darkest Cartoon Network show I would say, with perhaps a few exceptions that I'm not currently thinking of.
But then I've heard from Saberspark's video about how the creators of the Teen Titans before we knew them as the Teen Titans, have had envisioned Teen Titans to be a more comedic, silly, and lighthearted show. Did they always have this vision? Maybe I'm getting mixed up. But this thought that maybe it was never supposed to get that serious makes me wonder why they made the first one so serious if it should've been a cutesy comedy first. And it changes my whole view on TTG that if it was truly what Teen Titans was supposed to be, then maybe I'm completely wrong in thinking that it should always be more like the original show.

... So basically, we need to go back to Before the cartoons in order to answer what I am about to ask.
Was Teen Titans always supposed to be lighthearted and comedic?
This may be challenging to answer.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 8, 2018)

Do you go on YouTube often? There's plenty of videos that discuss Teen Titans vs. TTG.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 8, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do you go on YouTube often? There's plenty of videos that discuss Teen Titans vs. TTG.


I do go on youtube often, I probably didn't watch enough videos about this specific thing though.
But I would bet my arm and leg off, that they say the Original show beats TTG, Dollars to dimes!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 8, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> I do go on youtube often, I probably didn't watch enough videos about this specific thing though.
> But I would bet my arm and leg off, that they say the Original show beats TTG, Dollars to dimes!


Yeah, that's the prevailing opinion. Although there's a channel, I think it's called the Alpha Jay Show, where he actually gave the show a chance when it first aired. He doesn't like it, but I think he might have an unbiased opinion on it.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 8, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, that's the prevailing opinion. Although there's a channel, I think it's called the Alpha Jay Show, where he actually gave the show a chance when it first aired. He doesn't like it, but I think he might have an unbiased opinion on it.


Oh boi alpha jay the panda dude
I do like to watch his videos. He does some pretty good analysis stuff.
So uh... Got a link? Or is this a "you're on your own" case?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 8, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Oh boi alpha jay the panda dude
> I do like to watch his videos. He does some pretty good analysis stuff.
> So uh... Got a link? Or is this a "you're on your own" case?


Oh. It's the latter. Don't have any links to share at the moment...


----------

